# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Krimet e diktatures komuniste..

## Do Not Tread On

A nuk do te ishte mire qe FSH te kishte nje pjese te dedikuar mbi Diktaturen Komuniste dhe krimet e saj ten nenforumi i Historise shqiptare, apo si nenforum me vete?...
Une do te isha i gatshem, madje do te ftoja dhe ndonje mik, qe te mblidhnim dhe te postonim te gjitha materialet e mundshme nga rrjeti.

----------


## Albo

> A nuk do te ishte mire qe FSH te kishte nje pjese te dedikuar mbi Diktaturen Komuniste dhe krimet e saj ten nenforumi i Historise shqiptare, apo si nenforum me vete?...
> Une do te isha i gatshem, madje do te ftoja dhe ndonje mik, qe te mblidhnim dhe te postonim te gjitha materialet e mundshme nga rrjeti.


Je i lire te sjellesh materiale historike tek forumi i historise. Ka plot materiale mbi ate periudhe ne ate forum, dhe mund te sjellesh edhe tema te reja qe nuk jane ne forum. Temave mund t'iu shtosh nje fjale kyce si "diktatura_komuniste" dhe kur klikon mbi te, te dalin te renditura te gjitha temat ne fjale.

Nese materialet jane te shumta dhe me interes per anetaret e forumit, mund te hapim e kalojme ato tema ne nje nenforum te vecante tek historia. Arsyeja perse nuk e bejme kete gje eshte pasi sa me shume nenforume krijohen, aq me i veshtire behet frekuentimi i forumit nga anetaret e vizitoret.

Albo

----------


## Do Not Tread On

E kuptoj. Do te bej sic thua. Tek temat  rendesishme i vendos gjithnje fjalet kyce.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

